# Led install question



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Case:* I have a Kubota RTV1100, that is has pre-run factory wiring for lighting. 

*Question:*Can I just buy LED lights and install them with the pre-run factory wiring?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I wouldnt see why not, if its pre run


----------

